# Night Stalker Creed



## Snowbird (May 26, 2008)

Service in the 160th is a calling only a few will answer, for the mission is constantly demanding and hard.  And when the impossible has been accomplished, the only reward is another mission that no one else will try.  As a member of the Night Stalkers, I am a tested volunteer, seeking only to safeguard the honor and prestige of my country, by serving the elite Special Operations Soldiers of the United States.  I pledge to maintain my body, mind and equipment in a constant state of readiness for I am a member of the fastest deployable Task Force in the world - ready to move at a moments notice anytime, anywhere, arriving on target plus or minus 30 seconds.

I guard my unit's mission with secrecy, for my only true ally is the night and the element of suprise.  My manner is that of the Special Operations Quiet Professional, secrecy is a way of life.  In battle, I eagerly meet the enemy for I volunteered to be up front where the fighting is hard.  I fear no foe's ability, nor underestimate his will to fight.

The mission and my precious cargo are my concern.  I will never surrender.  I will never leave a fallen comrade to fall into the hands of the enemy and under no circumstances will I ever embarrass my country. 

Gallantly will I show the world and the elite forces I support that a Night Stalker is a specially selected and well trained soldier.  

I serve with the memory and pride of those who have gone before me for they loved to fight, fought to win and would rather die than quit.

Night Stalkers Don't Quit!


----------



## Snowbird (May 27, 2008)

any chance I could talk you guys into making this a sticky?


----------



## urdaddyjeep (Aug 6, 2009)

*forgot something*

there is one more line there.. at the end...

"But God knows the way I take, and when He has tested me, I will come out as gold"

Job 23:10


----------



## S_O_A_R (Aug 22, 2009)

There's a mistake in this creed....First paragraph it says.....*Arriving on target plus or minus 30 seconds.*

It's suppose to be....*Arriving time on target plus or minus 30 seconds.*

Nothing big, I was studying the creed from this website and just noticed it.


----------



## 24510 (Aug 24, 2009)

Actually, it is "arriving on target plus or minus 30 seconds"

at least that is what is printed in my little book that they gave me when I went to the 20 year formal last weekend.


----------



## S_O_A_R (Aug 27, 2009)

24510 said:


> Actually, it is "arriving on target plus or minus 30 seconds"
> 
> at least that is what is printed in my little book that they gave me when I went to the 20 year formal last weekend.



That's what their having us say right now in Green Platoon, so who knows, maybe I'm wrong, But I'm gonna go with what they have now.;)


----------



## jmettler (Aug 27, 2009)

Snowbird said:


> Service in the 160th is a calling only a few will answer, for the mission is constantly demanding and hard.  And when the impossible has been accomplished, the only reward is another mission that no one else will try.  As a member of the Night Stalkers, I am a tested volunteer, seeking only to safeguard the honor and prestige of my country, by serving the elite Special Operations Soldiers of the United States.  I pledge to maintain my body, mind and equipment in a constant state of readiness for I am a member of the fastest deployable Task Force in the world - ready to move at a moments notice anytime, anywhere, arriving on target plus or minus 30 seconds.
> 
> I guard my unit's mission with secrecy, for my only true ally is the night and the element of suprise.  My manner is that of the Special Operations Quiet Professional, secrecy is a way of life.  In battle, I eagerly meet the enemy for I volunteered to be up front where the fighting is hard.  I fear no foe's ability, nor underestimate his will to fight.
> 
> ...




MMM Good Creed, You guys are like the medival dragons that lurk the night, No one knows your coming, and when your there it is too late for saviour fate. 160th SOAR freakin Rules.


----------



## BLACKMags (Aug 28, 2009)

jmettler said:


> MMM Good Creed, You guys are like the medival dragons that lurk the night, No one knows your coming, and when your there it is too late for saviour fate. 160th SOAR freakin Rules.



That is because we are !!


----------



## CrewGuy (Feb 9, 2014)

In the deepest darkness, at some hour between midnight and dawn, you believe you hear us coming.

At first it is merely a pules, a disturbance in the ether, and as you ears prick up and you tilt your head to listen, a gust of wind obscures it and for a moment you return to illusion. You are safe. We could not possibly reach you here, so far away, so high, so hidden. We may want your life for the things you have done in the name of your cause, but it will not happen here in this impregnable place. Your heart rate slows again. You smile thinly at your own fears. You nod slowly, and then you suddenly freeze as the sound returns. It is unmistakable now. Helicopters!

Long before we are upon you, which will happen very swiftly now, you see us in you minds eyes. Our black armored bodies gleam beneath the starlight, our engines thunder, our sharp blades dice the clouds to ribbons. Behind our soulless eyes you can see our pilots, their hard set jaws, centurion like helmets and the glowing tubes of their mechanical eyes. From the gills of those charging sharks, charcoal colored gun barrels bristle. From our open flanks, the boots of many warriors whip in the wind. Our weapons gleam.

You can barely breathe now. Nothing you do to deter us will matter. We will still come. You can flee, but we will find you. *WE OWN THE NIGHT...*

_Excerpt from Michael Durant and Steven Hartov's  book "The Night Stalkers"_ 
^^ Modified minimally.


----------

